# Transferring Tivo files to a Mac...



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

I am a Mac noob, jsut got a Mac Mini as a HTPC. I want to be able to transfer Tivo files to the mac, but Tivo Desktop for Mac doesn't seem to do it. Am I doing it wrong?

I can transfer onto a PC, but it seems too much of a memory hog now, so I would like to be able to transfer files on the Mini while I use the laptop for everything else.

Thanks!


----------



## raianoat (Jan 27, 2004)

Take a look at iTiVo...
http://code.google.com/p/itivo/


----------



## raianoat (Jan 27, 2004)

You also might want to take a look at this post where I tried to identify all the Mac TiVo related software. 
http://www.tivoblog.com/archives/2008/02/20/tivo-software-roundup-mac-only/


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

KMTTG is the best tool that I've found for doing this on a Mac.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

TiVo Transfer (which is part of the Roxio Toast package) or iTiVo.


----------

